# الفعل المتعدي لمفعولين للمجهول



## HotIcyDonut

أهلاً بزملائي

عندما نعامل مع الفعل المتعدي لمفعولين في جملة ونستخدم صيغة المجهول له، فكيف سنصنّف أحد مفعولَيْه الذي لن ينوب عن الفاعل في جملتنا بل سيبقى في صيغة
النصب؟

أمثلة

ظُنَّ الأمرُ سهلًا في عيون الجميع على الرغم من ألم مدّى صعوبته في الواقع — كيف نصنّف "سهلًا"؟

أُعْطِيَتْ بنتُه عقلًا ذكيًا من قبل الله — "عقلًا"؟

عقلٌ ذكيٌ أُعْطِيَ بنتَه من قبل الله — "بنتَه"؟

حسب أي نوع يجري تصنيف صحيح للكلمات كهذه؟

لو سُئِلْتُ ، لقلتُ "عُدّت في حكم النائب عن المفعول به" (عن أي المفعلَيْن لو ليس أصلهما مبتدأً وخبراً كما مو الحال مع "أعطى"، وعن المفعول الثاتي فقط لو أصلهما مبتدأ وخبر كما هو الحال مع "ظنّ")، لكنني أخمن فقط، فما هذا إلا تخمين لا يعوّل عليه.

شكراً مقدماً للجميع على الإجابة​


----------



## elroy

انظر هنا:

 إذا بني الفعل المتعدي لمفعولين للمجهول ، يصبح المفعول به الأول نائب فاعل ،  ويبقى المفعول به الثاني ، مفعولا به ثانيا ، مثال :

– أَعطَى سعيد بشارا ( مفعول به أول ) مالا ( مفعول به ثان ) .

– أُعْطِيَ بشار ( نائب فاعل ) مالا ( مفعول به ثان ) .


----------

